# Ban the Hivemind



## Cassius4844 (Apr 3, 2003)

Hi there first time poster long time lurker
I like coming to this site because there is alot of info about D&D that me and my friends like
But everytime i look at the boards I see this Hivemind stuff 
I actually read through it and wth is with it? Havent these people heard of a chatroom? Chatrooms can log messages there should be like a hivemind chatroom or something but they fill the boards with this useless messaging and stuff
I think the hivemind should be banned because it takes up bandwitdh and has no substance


----------



## DerianCypher (Apr 3, 2003)

Heathen! Blasphemer! The Hivemind is what makes enworld what it is! well.. not really.. but it's important! sort of.. 

Ban the hivemind? Insanity!


----------



## Alchemist (Apr 3, 2003)

More crunch, less fluff!

The hivemind does not have nearly enough rules for expanding the options of my characters.  The hivemind must go, unless they post more PrC's and feats for me to use.

...Unless they design me a good kingdom.  Then they can be as fluffy as they want.

More fluff, less crunch!


----------



## maddman75 (Apr 3, 2003)

Oh Waaa.

The Hivemind is just some regular posters having fun.  Its the same people that make this board a good resource.  Heck, they even keep their antics to a single thread.

Just like in the old days when people used to whine about the Pantheon.  They aren't 'everywhere'.  Count the threads on the front page that has anything to do with the Hivemind.  What is it one?  Maybe two?

I guess some people can't stand to see people enjoying themselves.


----------



## Arnwyn (Apr 3, 2003)

I hate people enjoying themselves. 

Ban the Hivemind, I say!


----------



## hammymchamham (Apr 3, 2003)

I think trolls should be banned on the spot. They do nothing but waste bandwith.


----------



## EricNoah (Apr 3, 2003)

Sorry, but it's not gonna happen.  We have no reason to try to discourage well-mannered members from posting, especially given that they do a great job of keeping it to one active thread at a time.


----------

